# "Verein"  mahnt massenhaft eBay-Händler ab



## jupp11 (26 Oktober 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80108


> Ein Verein Namens "Ehrlich währt am längsten" überzieht dieser Tage gewerbliche eBay-Händler mit Abmahnungen wegen angeblicher Verstöße gegen das Wettbewerbsrecht. In seinen offensichtlich aus Textbausteinen gezimmerten Rechtsbelehrungen moniert der Verein vermeintlich falsch gestaltete Widerrufsbelehrungen oder fehlende Geschäftsbedingungen. Die Abmahnungen sind sämtlich auf den 19. Oktober datiert und mit einer Antwortfrist zum 31. Oktober belegt.


----------



## bahnrolli (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: "Verein"  mahnt massenhaft eBay-Händler ab*

Die Antwort läßt hoffen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84630

sonnige Grüße aus Waldau

bahnrolli


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2007)

*AW: "Verein"  mahnt massenhaft eBay-Händler ab*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87065


> Anklage gegen Abmahnverein "Ehrlich währt am längsten" erhoben


----------

